# Ephedrin online shop in UK



## Josi (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm Josi from Germany.

Is it true that Ephedrin is legal in UK? Like Kaizen Ephedrin 8mg HCL?

Thanks!

Greetings


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Your not allowed to ask for a source, yes it is illegal
> 
> If you don't delete your post, you will get banned


Ephedrine not illegal in uk mate.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Any reviews on Kaizen Ephedrine HCL?


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

AK-26 said:


> Also any Reviews on Kaizen Ephadrine?


you can only get it OTC/Perscription now, but it hasn't actually been made illegal, otherwise companies like DoDo would not be allowed to put it in there OTC chest-eze.

centurysupplements (a legit supplement site sells, and ships kaizen brand products to UK and is infact endorsed on this board(?)).

~0x00


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

0x00 said:


> you can only get it OTC/Perscription now, but it hasn't actually been made illegal, otherwise companies like DoDo would not be allowed to put it in there chest-eze.
> 
> ~0x00


Oh yeah, I forgot about Chest-Eze. I still don't think you can ask for it though

Do you know why it would be prescribed for?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Iirc @DiggyV said these products usually contain no eph

Hopefully he can confirm what the deal is


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about Chest-Eze. I still don't think you can ask for it though
> 
> Do you know why it would be prescribed for?


Help people with non major breathing issues i beleive mate.

~0x00


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Echo said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about Chest-Eze. I still don't think you can ask for it though
> 
> Do you know why it would be prescribed for?


Yes you can ask for it.

My gf got a pack from Tesco pharmacy.

It's usually used to help clear mucus when you have a chesty cough etc.

I was looking for a source for pure Ephadrine HCL tabs rather than Chest Eeze


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Echo said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about Chest-Eze. I still don't think you can ask for it though
> 
> Do you know why it would be prescribed for?


U can walk into a shop and ask for it OTC, they may ask why though


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> U can walk into a shop and ask for it OTC, they may ask why though


As in Chest-Eze or Ephedrine?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if ephedrine is prescription only which i believe it is you cannot ask for a source for it.....


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Echo said:


> As in Chest-Eze or Ephedrine?


Chest-eze mate


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

AK-26 said:


> Yes you can ask for it.
> 
> My gf got a pack from Tesco pharmacy.
> 
> ...


Like I said kaizen, centurysupplements.com (this board is sponsored by them I think?)

And some supplements have ephedra as opposed to actual ephedrine I believe(?) may be referring to this.

~0x00


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> Chest-eze mate


Thought so :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if ephedrine is prescription only which i believe it is you cannot ask for a source for it.....


Post edited.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if ephedrine is prescription only which i believe it is you cannot ask for a source for it.....


It's not, it's pharmacy only but you can just go in and buy it without a prescription.


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

It's just not allowed to be sold as a dietary supplement anymore.. grey area stuff.

~0x00


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

blitz2163 said:


> It's not, it's pharmacy only but you can just go in and buy it without a prescription.


but i believe this is restricted to 8mg per tab, yes? if i am right you cannot ask for a source unless it is 8mg per tab


----------



## Josi (Jan 28, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> but i believe this is restricted to 8mg per tab, yes? if i am right you cannot ask for a source unless it is 8mg per tab


And where do I get this?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

chest-eze tabs contain 18mg eph per tab, if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> but i believe this is restricted to 8mg per tab, yes? if i am right you cannot ask for a source unless it is 8mg per tab


Chest eze contains 18.9mg iirc and can be bought from pharmacies, so I suppose it depends if were talking tabs containing just eph or tabs such as chest eze which contain eph along with caffeine and a few other bits.


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

Josi said:


> And where do I get this?


I already said:

http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-50-tabs

They sponsor this board infact(?)

~0x00


----------



## Josi (Jan 28, 2014)

blitz2163 said:


> Chest eze contains 18.9mg iirc and can be bought from pharmacies, so I suppose it depends if were talking tabs containing just eph or tabs such as chest eze which contain eph along with caffeine and a few other bits.


It's also available on amazon.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

0x00 said:


> Ephedrine not illegal in uk mate.


not illegal, but is a P controlled substance. So can only legally be sold to you in the presence of a registered pharmacist.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chest-eze has 18mg per tab and 30mg caffeine, and is an excellent base for the ECA stack. You are supposed to be only able to buy it from a pharmacist in the UK, however Amazon UK sell it, from companies operated by a pharmacy, so you will get asked what you need it for if you buy 5 boxes.

I have written quite extensively about ECA, and the optimal dose is somewhere between 1:10:4 and 1:10:10 E:C:A. However because you are taking non-gastric coated aspirin, I dont think the additional stress on your stomach of regular doses of aspirin is worth it.

So using Chest-eze you start with

eph: 18mg

caff: 30mg + 3 proplus @ 50mg each = 180mg

Asp: 1 x baby aspirin 75mg

this gives 18:180:75 which is 1:10:4.167 which is bang on.

On the question of Kaizen, there have been a lot of fakes out there, particularly from your local source, however I would suggest that the stuff Century Supps stock will be G2G.

hope this all helps. Quote me or mention me if anyone needs more.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> not illegal, but is a P controlled substance. So can only legally be sold to you in the presence of a registered pharmacist.


I've found a website which is selling Ephedrine HCL tabs 50x8mg.

It's in Canada I believe, you think I'd have Customs issues?


----------



## Josi (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks DiggyV 

Great help!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Get chesteze from boots too and big tescos with pharmacy section.

Wear a hoody. Answer the questions with what that they want to hear and wheeze a bit when asking with a cough at the end :lol: .

Can only get one pack and rotate shops. Used to do this all the time.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Chest-eze has 18mg per tab and 30mg caffeine, and is an excellent base for the ECA stack. You are supposed to be only able to buy it from a pharmacist in the UK, however Amazon UK sell it, from companies operated by a pharmacy, so you will get asked what you need it for if you buy 5 boxes.
> 
> I have written quite extensively about ECA, and the optimal dose is somewhere between 1:10:4 and 1:10:10 E:C:A. However because you are taking non-gastric coated aspirin, I dont think the additional stress on your stomach of regular doses of aspirin is worth it.
> 
> ...


Amazon will only allow a purchase of 1 box at a time now, tried about month ago to buy 5, had to reduce to 1.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive been into my local asda and bought loads chest eeze no questions asked a number of times


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> I've found a website which is selling Ephedrine HCL tabs 50x8mg.
> 
> It's in Canada I believe, you think I'd have Customs issues?


I take it you're talking about Century as they are Canada based I believe.

The whole area of importation of prescription only medications (POM) and pharmacist only (P) medications is a grey one at present. Currently to the letter of the law it is not illegal to purchase and import POM or P medications from sites external to the UK, although the government are working on this. gits. It is however illegal to do this on a UK registered site - go figure. But as there is very little guidance at all about this, it is very often not the letter of the law that is implemented, but some jobsworth revenue and customs agent's interpretation of it, or mis-interpretation of it.

So they are not legally impounded, as far as I understand the Control of Medicines act. I don't know of anyone who has had POM or P medications stopped. and only a couple of unlucky people for class 3 controlled drugs for that matter


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Amazon will only allow a purchase of 1 box at a time now, tried about month ago to buy 5, had to reduce to 1.


THats good to know as previously there had been no issue. In fact it got to the stage with them that they had links when you searched for ephedrine to bundles customers had bought, for you to purchase in 1 easy click - it was Chest-eze, caffeine tabs and junior aspirin. :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I take it you're talking about Century as they are Canada based I believe.
> 
> The whole area of importation of prescription only medications (POM) and pharmacist only (P) medications is a grey one at present. Currently to the letter of the law it is not illegal to purchase and import POM or P medications from sites external to the UK, although the government are working on this. gits. It is however illegal to do this on a UK registered site - go figure. But as there is very little guidance at all about this, it is very often not the letter of the law that is implemented, but some jobsworth revenue and customs agent's interpretation of it, or mis-interpretation of it.
> 
> So they are not legally impounded, as far as I understand the Control of Medicines act. I don't know of anyone who has had POM or P medications stopped. and only a couple of unlucky people for class 3 controlled drugs for that matter


Just what I needed to know.

Thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Ive been into my local asda and bought loads chest eeze no questions asked a number of times


yeah, but you look like you'll pull their arms off if they say no Rick, chwarae teg :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Amazon will only allow a purchase of 1 box at a time now, tried about month ago to buy 5, had to reduce to 1.


Not quite. I've found at least 2 sellers that will sell me 2 packs with no questions. So that's 4 in one delivery potentially.

Remember its not Amazon actually selling it, its 3rd party companies.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

L11 said:


> Not quite. I've found at least 2 sellers that will sell me 2 packs with no questions. So that's 4 in one delivery potentially.
> 
> Remember its not Amazon actually selling it, its 3rd party companies.


Yeah it wasn't amazon when I purchased, maybe it was the particular pharmacy I selected (cheapest) that only allowed 1. Not too fussed as delivery is "free".


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

You can get it from Boots but again they will only sell 1 pack at a time


----------



## Jackieboy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi guys.

Could anyone of you recommend a UK-based onlinestore providing Kaizen Ephedrine (or a different brand) and ships to EU?

The laws from my country - Sweden - states that medicine shipped from a EU country is OK as long as the amount is within personal use. It's tempting to order from Canada, but according to some quick googling it seems as those orders are More then often seized in Swedish customs.

Appreciate any feedback.


----------

